# warhammer 40k ork tattoo



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all, 
i've been painting orks for a few years and tomorrow will be getting 
an ork tattoo, 
its going to cover a very bad tattoo i had done when i was 16.
i've drawn so many designs but never really liked any of them,
i draw up an ork bosspole design about 5years ago and last week i took it to a good tattoo artist who put his own spin on it and this is what we got.








this time i done my research on the artist and his work,
unlike last time when i went to the first place who didn't ask for ID (live and learn).
anyway this will be getting done tomorrow afternoon and i'll post more pics 
of the finished tat soon.

has anyone else got any warhammer tattoos,
i would like to see them.
regards jim.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

That is freakin' great. I don't have a 40k Tat, but I think thats awesome. Rep For Joo!


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome tattoo idea, are you getting it in color or Black and White. I have an upper left arm sleeve, no 40k stuff though. Post a picture of it when you get it done.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have several tats but none 40K though. Major rep+ if you get it post some pics of it. I love my orks so I may have to get one as well.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok guys and gals after three & a half hours of getting stabbed with a needle here it is








can you see what it covered?
let me know what you think.
regards
jim


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

simply amazing the detail is excellent, I would proudly branish this even though i do not play orks

+rep good sir, earned it


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> can you see what it covered?
> let me know what you think.
> regards
> jim


Cool Ink man 

The coverup is at the forehead of the Ork skull, but I really cant make out exactly what it was...


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

That is an awesome tattoo.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I almost got the king mong picture from deviant art on my upper-back. The Templar one where he is killing the chaos marine with his sword. It would have been really expensive, covered a lot of area, and I feel like that picture is already overused. I designed the two I currently have and would prefer to keep it that way, so I'd have to come up with an original one for 40k if I decide to get one.

yours is good because it can be cool whether people know what 40k is or not, which is the way to go with game based tats IMO. I think space marines, if done by a really good artist, would fit into that category as well :biggrin: most people I show good pics of space marines too without telling them its based off a tabletop game think they would look really sweet as a tattoo. I mean.....look at this mother f****r down here in my signature. That would be really expensive too though, darn.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that's pretty badass man +Rep for you sir!


----------



## Skarshak (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats pretty Kewl!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its a awesome tattoo, however I am strictly against getting tattoos for aesthetic value only. I mean if your going to permanently brand your flesh with a mark it should have emotional or psychological weight like a religious symbol or a icon representing something you hold in great importance.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Its a awesome tattoo, however I am strictly against getting tattoos for aesthetic value only. I mean if your going to permanently brand your flesh with a mark it should have emotional or psychological weight like a religious symbol or a icon representing something you hold in great importance.


i was going to get a little butterfly or some barbed wire round my arm:laugh:.
i know what your saying as this covers a tattoo I didn't like,
but this cover up has been in the pipeline for over 5 years so I've given it a lot of thought.
40k has been a hobby of mine for nearly 10 years which is almost half my life,
and even if I stop collecting or painting, it'll always remind me of some good times.
and that orks kick arse!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> and that orks kick arse!


Truer word were never spoken. 

And one could argue that an orky totem _is _a symbol of religious significance.


----------



## Heaven (Mar 11, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Its a awesome tattoo, however I am strictly against getting tattoos for aesthetic value only. I mean if your going to permanently brand your flesh with a mark it should have emotional or psychological weight like a religious symbol or a icon representing something you hold in great importance.


I think its awesome , also you can get a tattoo removed....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Heaven said:


> I think its awesome , also you can get a tattoo removed....


Yeah, but it hurts like a royal bitch.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Epic tat. Rep for you.

I don't have one, but my boss where I used to work had a Chaos Undivided tat on his upper arm.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha chaos undivided tatts are every were! hell i have one on my upper right arm!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i wont use the word awesome again, as it has been used too much already, but that tat is pretty cool. 

just what did it cover by the way?

Rev


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Now that's fucking 40k dedication!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers guys.
I thought this thread was a long time dead.



TheReverend said:


> just what did it cover by the way?


It covered a bad tattoo that read 

D
A
D

Down the forearm, took me 9years to decide on what to cove it with.
So glad I got it done, may do something similer on the other arm to cover the MUM tattoo, maybe a waaaaggghhh banner.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

cool tat. my lil bro has a belt buckle that looks similar.



















I plan on getting each of the chaos gods symbols
spread around my body.


----------



## nellis14 (Dec 8, 2009)

looks brilliant =]

myself i have the dark angels symbol and the deathwing symbol on my for arms.

the shading is brilland on your and the siz is just right....i mean ifyour gonna do it do it like an ork LARGE lol


----------

